
Apple Watch Series 3 - tosh
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-3/?m=1
======
tinhangliu
Am I the only person more excited about the Watch 3 than the iPhone X?

~~~
gk1
I'm most excited about the built-in GPS and music streaming, which would mean
I can track my runs and listen to music without my phone. GPS watches cost
$300+ anyway so this isn't a stretch.

~~~
tinhangliu
yes, that's also very cool

------
Lon7
I was really hoping that the watch would be able to share a cellular plan with
the phone. I'm not sure I'm willing to buy another cellular plan just for the
the watch.

~~~
planb
It needs to because having a different number on the watch would make no
sense.

~~~
tinhangliu
I think they mentioned that the number will be the same

------
exar0815
So, this is a small Smartphone with a limited-capabilites OS, for which you
need a full-feature Smartphone of the same Brand to use advanced funtions.

------
Fluid_Mechanics
Still no round watch face? I feel my 2nd Gen Moto 360 and Samsung S8+ look
considerably better than any of Apple's offerings. Disappointing.

------
kolbe
I'm seriously considering ditching my smart phone altogether and just using
this watch. Someone talk me down from the ledge.

